# Wild Boar radiator relocate & bumper Questions



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

Like the title says... I bought this kit and the instruction were garbage!! The printer they used ran out of ink half way through printing.. I called and left a message and its been a few days with no response:saevilw: I installed everything and purged the air out but my concern is the reservoir tank sets below the radiator and that's where the filler cap is.. Is this correct or should it be relocated?? I've seen a few pics of the G2 set ups and didn't see a tank by the rad. I did the best I could to burp the air out by filling the system up at the top of the rad and burped it at the engine. Just don't want to F it up, it only has about 6hrs on it and its the first water cooled bike I have ever owned. Any info would be great thanks.

P.s my bike is a 13'Renegade 1000


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I haven't seen any relocate the pressure tank on the G2's. - We filled blknite23's the same as you & haven't had any issues with it.


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! I am glad to hear that info, just don't want to have any issues with the bike.


----------

